

Looking for a professional front end developer(remote) - elvinefendi

Hi guys! I am CTO of a german-based startup called fitogram(fitogram.de). 
Currently we are looking for a front-end developer to code the new design of our website. Here are the requirements:<p>Required:
	• HTML5
	• CSS3
	• Javascript
	• Twitter Bootstrap or Zurb Foundation
	• Enough knowledge to extract design elements from Sketch 3 files (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;de&#x2F;app&#x2F;sketch-3&#x2F;id852320343?mt=12) provided by designer<p>Preferred:
	• Haml
	• Sass
	• CoffeeScript<p>Please let me know if you are interested - [ee] at [fitogram.de]
======
jcr
On the first of every month there are two posts on HN by "whoishiring" [1].
The first submission is the "Who is hiring?" [2] post and the second is the
"Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer?" [3] post. You'll want to look at the latter
to find a remote front-end developer.

[1] HN user: whoishiring

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829013)

[2] Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2014)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829042)

[3] Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (June 2014)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829013)

------
izolate
I think your current website is great. Is the new one a drastic improvement?

